# hard drive problem



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

hoping someone can help, i have 250gb maxtor ide hardrive that belongs to my friend, it failed in that it just stopped working, no warning nothing, i have tried it in a HHD enclosure and still nothing, the enclosure works perfectly with another HDD

anybody got any clues? can they have blown fuses/diodes? are they repairable?

the files on it are quite important in that they contain business files, accounts etc, but more importantly there are loads of photographs of their recently deceased son, i have told them to back up for years, but in reality how many people do?

can anyone help with this?

any help would really be appreciated ......................B


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

To clarify. Does the HDD not turn on at all, or does it give errors when connected to a computer ? Was the HDD old, like, 10+ years ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

nothing at all, no noise not a squeek, peep or screetch :thumbdown:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

If the drive doesn't even spin up when plugged into a PSU then you're pretty stuffed. It might be repairable, but I doubt by an end user, and probably not a cheap fix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

stuffed is not an option, there has to be some way of saving the files


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, one extreme way of getting back the data, provided something inside the HDD burned out, but NOT the disk itself that stores the data is by taking it to professionals to disassemble it, remove the actual disk and place it into a functioning HDD case/thing and then recover the data.

There might be other, easier things to solve this but as hughlle has said, a professional should look at this.

Was the HDD in use (computer turned on) when it happened ? Were there any tasks being given to the computer that would strain it to work harder ?

I'm leaning towards a faulty contact or some blown off component but not the disk itself that store the data. Those get damaged if you do some nasty unordinary stuff with a computer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

yes the pc was on the was a light pop the it shut down, pc will start as normal but not boot into windows, the hdd does nothing, even the hdd enclosure power indicator wont light up


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

gimli said:


> Well, one extreme way of getting back the data, provided something inside the HDD burned out, but NOT the disk itself that stores the data is by taking it to professionals to disassemble it, remove the actual disk and place it into a functioning HDD case/thing and then recover the data.


 I agree with this totally, it sounds like a failure within the HD casing, either mechanical or electrical, rather than a problem with the software integrity of the disk. Get it to a professional and he will do exactly what gimli says and put the platter inside another enclosure and hopefully then all the data will be recoverable..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

artistmike said:


> I agree with this totally, it sounds like a failure within the HD casing, either mechanical or electrical, rather than a problem with the software integrity of the disk. Get it to a professional and he will do exactly what gimli says and put the platter inside another enclosure and hopefully then all the data will be recoverable..


 any idea of the costs involved ?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Bruce said:


> any idea of the costs involved ?


 It shouldn't actually be too expensive as it's a question of dismantling two drives and swapping over platters but I wouldn't like to guess. Best thing is to contact a reputable data recovery company and they should happily give a quote...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

A light pop may very well mean something blew/burned out on the inside. Hopefully not the actual data disk... Unfortunately I can't help with the price either but it shouldn't cost more than 100 pounds I think. Maybe 150 if they're trying to rip the man off for a bit, since people that end up doing this are usually pretty desperate and others, unfortunately, take advantage of them.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

Google "Put hard drive in freezer"


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Bob66 said:


> Google "Put hard drive in freezer"


 And also google what that is a fix for. Not this :laugh: Sticking it in the freezer is for a clicking drive, not a drive with a catastrophic mechanical failure as this appears to be


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Bob66 said:


> Google "Put hard drive in freezer"


 i did this a few years ago with success, but that drive was still running a bit.

thanks for the advice everyone

anybody on here will to give this ago? i can maybe pay with a nice watch :yes:


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

There is a member on here who repairs computers for a living and has his own website ( although I recall it was mostly apple related ) Is it bad form to point him out ? I don't want to offend the guy but would imagine he knows a lot about computers in general


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

xellos99 said:


> There is a member on here who repairs computers for a living and has his own website ( although I recall it was mostly apple related ) Is it bad form to point him out ? I don't want to offend the guy but would imagine he knows a lot about computers in general


 That would be Filterlab 'Rob' TheMacDoctor from Norwich, I can't recommend him enough, great guy, very reliable .


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

jasonm said:


> That would be Filterlab 'Rob' TheMacDoctor from Norwich, I can't recommend him enough, great guy, very reliable .


 Yes that's the one


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I would try getting a replacement board look on ebay for the same drive and if you can find one cheap enough swap the board.

Done this more than once, it does sound more electrical than mechanical failure.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

hughlle said:


> And also google what that is a fix for. Not this :laugh: Sticking it in the freezer is for a clicking drive, not a drive with a catastrophic mechanical failure as this appears to be


 You are right and it worked for me with a clicking hard drive but if the problem is a mechanical jam then freezing may free up the parts long enough to copy the

contents but won't work if something electronic/electrical has blown.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

freezer, alternated with stove top, but that only worked with early transistor radios. best of luck, God's speed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> I would try getting a replacement board look on ebay for the same drive and if you can find one cheap enough swap the board.
> 
> Done this more than once, it does sound more electrical than mechanical failure.


 i was thinking along this line, that's definitely worth a try i think :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A simple low cost first thing to try is the freezer. Place the drive in the external enclosure and put the whole thing in the freezer. Give it an fair bit of time and connect it to the computer while still in the freezer. If it comes to life copy the important files jiffy quick. If that does not work, then the question is: How important are these files?

I've seen drives with identical part numbers that have had numerous revisions and many different circuit boards, so be prepared for that when searching for replacement parts. Providing the platters are untouched it may prove cheaper and easier to let a recovery place do the dirty work.

Later,
William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Bob66 said:


> You are right and it worked for me with a clicking hard drive but if the problem is a mechanical jam then freezing may free up the parts long enough to copy the
> 
> contents but won't work if something electronic/electrical has blown.


 Done this loads of times in the past but it's always been a mechanical fault bearing wear etc. Doubt it would work with this fault but worth a try as it comes free


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Make model and capacity of drive please I will have a look at my scrap ones, long shot but worth a try.


----------



## Bob66 (Jan 10, 2011)

KevG said:


> Done this loads of times in the past but it's always been a mechanical fault bearing wear etc. Doubt it would work with this fault but worth a try as it comes free


 Yes,i love free stuff.

I 've just got an extra 8 months out of a failing graphics card by covering it with foil and sticking it in the oven for 10 minutes at 200 degrees C.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Bob66 said:


> Yes,i love free stuff.
> 
> I 've just got an extra 8 months out of a failing graphics card by covering it with foil and sticking it in the oven for 10 minutes at 200 degrees C.


 Old tricks are the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Make model and capacity of drive please I will have a look at my scrap ones, long shot but worth a try.


 cheers...its a Maxtor Diamondmax 21.. 250gb


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> cheers...its a Maxtor Diamondmax 21.. 250gb


 Ta Bruce I will take a look in the morning.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

KevG said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > cheers...its a Maxtor Diamondmax 21.. 250gb
> ...


 What is the actual model number on the label?

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Ta Bruce I will take a look in the morning.


 thank you, i appreciate the effort :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> thank you, i appreciate the effort :thumbsup:


 As mentioned is their a model number.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> I would try getting a replacement board look on ebay for the same drive and if you can find one cheap enough swap the board.
> 
> Done this more than once, it does sound more electrical than mechanical failure.


 Ditto what Jon said. having also done this myself. If He doesn't have anything I have a 120gb Maxtor that may work in a pinch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> What is the actual model number on the label?
> 
> Later,
> William


 to be honest i dont know what number would qualify as a model number, there a few ...part number maybe?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Scrub the 120... it's an ATA and you need an SATA so I have a 300gb Maxtor DiamondMax 6v300f0 sitting idle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Scrub the 120... it's an ATA and you need an SATA so I have a 300gb Maxtor DiamondMax 6v300f0 sitting idle.


 its an IDE :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> its an IDE :yes:


 That very nice for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> That very nice for you :thumbsup:


 :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> to be honest i dont know what number would qualify as a model number, there a few ...part number maybe?


 An oldie:










Newer ones may have P/N:xxxxxxxxxxx etc. by the barcode or maybe an alphanumerical without any heading near the barcode. Just punch the numbers into Google until the drive comes up.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> An oldie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 got it .......6A250V0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> got it .......6A250V0 :thumbsup:


 Lets see what I can find.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Lets see what I can find.


 thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Going to look now.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

No luck well it was a long shot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> No luck well it was a long shot.


 never mind, i appreciate the effort anyway so thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> never mind, i appreciate the effort anyway so thank you :thumbsup:


 My day is not going well I have a Laptop in for repair and I fix one fault and another rears it's head and now the keyboard has failed. :taz:

I feel your pain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> My day is not going well I have a Laptop in for repair and I fix one fault and another rears it's head and now the keyboard has failed. :taz:
> 
> I feel your pain.


 crap isnt it?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> crap isnt it?


 Thats one word I can think of a few others.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a big scrap pile too, what exactly are we looking to do? Attempt to replace the IDE controller board on the HDD?


----------

